
IPad still kicking Android Butt, No End in Sight - gacba
http://www.lessonsoffailure.com/companies/ipad-kicking-android-butt/
======
thetrendycyborg
I like my Galaxy Tab. I found it actually is more usable as a tablet than the
iPad. The home screens are more powerful, the native Google Apps kick more
butt, and its multitasking is better.

Sure, it doesn't have all the apps, but I use the web more than anything.

The article seems to be written from a fanboy perspective. I don't care about
sales. I care about the platform.

Android is open. I can do more with it. That's what I care about.

